# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Oracle >  مراجع آموزشی Oracle University

## majid_afra222

سلام
قصد دارم تو چند روز آینده تمام مراجع آموزشی اوراکل رو که دارم براتون بفرستم (البته اونهایی که حجمشون کمه و البته کامل بشه فرستاد)، شاید برای بسیاری از دوستان مفید و مناسب باشه، نا گفته نماند که من از روی این مراجع برای دوره OCP تدریس می کردم، بسیار روان و ساده و کامل مطالب بیان شده و تمامی نیازهای شما رو مرتفع میکنه.
این مراجع همه برای Oracle University هستن و برای 10g یا 9i (فعلا 10g رو میفرستم)
البته اگه دوستان بخوان کتابهای دیگه رو هم بگن، اگه داشته باشم می فرستم.
فقط اگه بدردتون خود به بقیه دوستانتون هم بدید (مثل من چند سال نگهشون ندارید).

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
SQL I

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
SQL بخش II

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
این سری 10 تیکه شده، که تو چند تا پست براتون میفرستم.
بسیار عالی و کاربردیه.Oracle Database 10g - Administration Workshop I

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
سری 2

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
اینم کتاب آخر برای بخش OCP DBA Administrator.
Oracle Database 10g - Administration Workshop II.
این یکی 13 تیکه شده که تو 3 تا پست میفرستم.
سری 1

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
سری 2

----------


## Mahyaa

با تشکر فراوان از آقای  majid_afra222 .

*پیشنهاد میکنم اگر میشه ، این تاپیک به شکل اعلان در بیاد .  *

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
ممنون.
سری 3
ان شاالله ادامه این پستها مربوط به سری آموزشی Developer خواهد بود.

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
یه نکته یادم رفت، کتابهای قبلی ارسال شده به فرمت PPT بودن، کتابها دارای یک بخش Note هستن که توضیحات کامل هر اسلاید توی اون نوشته شده، فقط کافیه دوستان بخش Note Page رو از طریق منوی View فعال کنن تا توضیحات رو ببینن (امیدورام دوستان به مشکل بر نخورن).

اینم Oracle9i Forms Developer - Build Internet Applications
سری کامل.
6 تیکه شده تو 2 تا پست ارسال می کنم.
سری 1

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
سری 2

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
سری آخر بحث Developer
Dev2000_Build_Reports_Student_Guide

ان شاالله سری بعدی هم JDeveloper خواهد بود.

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
از امروز مراجع آموزش جاوای اوراکل رو براتون میفرستم.
این یکی رو دیگه تدریس نمی کنم، پس کامل نخوندمش.
اینم اولین مرجع اموزشی  10G_Java_Programming
9 تیکه شده که تو 2 پست ارسال می کنم.
سری 1

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
سری 2

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام 
سری کامل Build J2EE Applications

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
10G_Build_J2EE_Apps
6 تیکه شده که تو 2 تا پست ارسال می کنم.

سری 1

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
سری 2

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
10G_Build_App_with_ADF
6 تیکه شده که تو 2 تا پست ارسال میکنم.
سری 1

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
سری 2
این آخرین پست من برای مراجع اموزشی هستش (چون تمام کتابهای آموزشی رو که داشتم براتون ارسال کردم).
انشاءالله ادامه این پستها به شبیه سازهای آموزشی یا امتحانی اختصاص پیدا می کنه.

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
اولین شبیه ساز محیط امتحان.
Whizlabs - Oracle OCP - Exam Simulator 5.0.2
البته برای DBA 9i هستش.
21 تیکه شده که تو 5 تا پست ارسال می کنم.
سری 1.

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
سری 2

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
سری 3

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
سری 4

----------


## babalenghderaz

ba salam,az matalebe jaleb va khubi ke tu site gozashteid nahayate tashakkor ra daram

----------


## smmwizard

جناب آقای majid_afra222
تشکر و سپاس بی پایان به شما بابت سخاوت و زحمت بسیار زیادی که برای ارائه این مطالب از خود نشان دادید.
به تجربه اطمینان دارم که با در اختیار قرار دادن این علوم در اختیار دیگران خداوند درهای علوم جدیدی را برایتان باز خواهد ساخت.

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
سری 5
بخش پایانی Whizlabs - Oracle OCP - Exam Simulator 5.0.2

از همه دوستان ممنون، فقط امیدوارام اطلاعات ارسالی بدرد دوستان بخوره و بتونه بعنوان یک مرجع کاری مناسب بکار گرفته بشه.

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
Oracle Database 10G OCP Certification All-In-One Exam Guide برای آمادگی برای آزمون OCP.
8 تیکه شده که تو 2 تا پست ارسال می کنم.
سری 1

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
سری 2

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
می خواستم چند تا شبیه ساز آموزشی و کتابها 9i رو براتون ارسال کنم (به دلیل درخواست دوستان) ولی چون حجمشون زیاد بود (بالای 100mb) منصرف شدم.
دوستان اگه کتاب یا آموزش خاصی می خوان بگن تا اگه داشتم براشون ارسال کنم.

----------


## SYSMAN

شما محبت کنید آپلود کنید (اگر براتون امکان داره) دوستانی که بتونند دانلود می کنند.

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
چشم، فایلهای حجیم رو هم ارسال می کنم.
اولین شبیه ساز آموزشی NetG-Oracle 9i Fundamental II.
56 تیکه شده که تو 12 پست ارسال می کنم.
سری 1

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
سری 2

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
سری 3

----------


## حمید آقا

سلام اقای افرا 
اقا شما اف تی پی نداری بزارین توی اف تی پی دانلود کنیم

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
نه FTP نداریم، دوستان اگه می تونن یه DVD بیارن تا تمام اطلاعات رو بهشون بدم.

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
حجم اطلاعات بصورت کامل (فقط آموزشها، شبیه سازهای آموزشی و امتحانات) 3.5 گیگا بایت شد.

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
سری 4

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
سری 5

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
سری 6

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
سری 7

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
سری 8

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
سری 9

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
سری 10

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
سری 11

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
سری 12 
بخش پایانی.



خداحافظ.

----------


## GeniusNapster

دوست عزیز بابت کتابها از شما متشکرم موفق باشید

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
Oracle9i Performance Tuning
(فیلم آموزشی Performance Tuning شرکت VTC هم هستش، البته روی DVD.)

----------


## GeniusNapster

دوست عزیز گذاشتن این کتابها توسط شما برای من به اندازه کشف برق توسط توماس ادیسون ارزش داره

ان شاالله که موفق باشی

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
ممنون GeniusNapster عزیز و بقیه دوستان
کمترین کاری که میشد رو انجام دادم، بازم میگم دوستان میتونن یکی، دوتا DVD بیارن و همه اطلاعات رو یکجا و کامل تر تحویل بگیرن.

----------


## hmm

مجید گرامی ،
امکان ارسال به شهرستان رو ندارید؟

----------


## ordebehesht

ممنون از نوشته هاتون

----------


## dbmysql

سالام
اگه میشه توضیحات بیشتری در مورد تخصص Devolop یا Admin و یا تخصص های دیگر اراکل بدید.

----------


## rahim84

دوستانی که مایل باشند فیلم آموزشی اراکل دولوپر 10g را داشته باشند می توانند با اینجانب مکاتبه نمایند . لازم بذکر است  این مجموعه که محصول شرکت VTC هست دارای بیش از 5 ساعت فیلم آموزشی به همراه تمام مستنداتش ( اسکریپتها و فایل ایجاد شده در این تمرینات ) و بسیار کاربردی میباشد.

rahim.samadi@gmail.com

----------


## pirahansiah

آیا کتابهای اوراکل 11 را هم دارید

----------


## marvin2

سلام....یه سوال:ببخشید چه جوری میتونم فایل های ضمیمه رو saveو استفاده کنم؟وقتی میخوام بازشون کنم صفحه دیگه ای باز میشه که میگه باید دوباره ثبت نام کنم!حالا من چه جوری از این ضمیمه ها که خیلی بهشون نیاز دارم استفاده کنم؟ :متفکر:  :متفکر:

----------


## Ali_M_K

سلام
یکی از دوستان نوشته بود که به اندازه ادیسون از کشف برق خوشحال شده. من هم همینطور اما اگه شما کتاب زیر رو هم تو آرشیوتون داشته باشید و برامون بذارید، بینهایت از شما ممنون میشم.
بازهم از لطف جنابعالی ممنونم.
Oracle form developer
از انتشارات : Oracle Press

----------


## مهدی ویژوال

دوست عزیر واقعا ممنونم خیلی زحمت کشیدی

----------


## مهدی ویژوال

> سلام
> قصد دارم تو چند روز آینده تمام مراجع آموزشی اوراکل رو که دارم براتون بفرستم (البته اونهایی که حجمشون کمه و البته کامل بشه فرستاد)، شاید برای بسیاری از دوستان مفید و مناسب باشه، نا گفته نماند که من از روی این مراجع برای دوره OCP تدریس می کردم، بسیار روان و ساده و کامل مطالب بیان شده و تمامی نیازهای شما رو مرتفع میکنه.
> این مراجع همه برای Oracle University هستن و برای 10g یا 9i (فعلا 10g رو میفرستم)
> البته اگه دوستان بخوان کتابهای دیگه رو هم بگن، اگه داشته باشم می فرستم.
> فقط اگه بدردتون خود به بقیه دوستانتون هم بدید (مثل من چند سال نگهشون ندارید).


-------
دوست عزیر من مجددا هم جا دارد از شما تشکر کنم و یک مشاوره و راهنمایی میخواهم .
بنده از سال 76 تا کنون با بانک اطلاعاتی فاکس پرو و دیتابیس هایی نظیر اکسس و sqlserver2000 و الان هم با sqlserver2005 کار می کنم و سال 79 هم یک جزوء اوراکل را مطالعه نمودم و بسیار به کار با اوراکل علاقه دارم .
1- از کجا باید شروع کنم منظورم اینکه از کدام جزوء باید شروع کنم و بعدش و همینطور
2- من تمامی فایلها و ضمایم که شما لطف کردید و در اختیار همگان قرار دادید را دانلود نمودم انها را باید به چه ترتیبی باید مطالعه کنم.
3- با مجموعه اوراکل میتوان برنامه نویسی نمود در صورت امکان نام ببرید.
4- آیا پیشنهاد می کنید که دنبال یاد گرفتن این نوع زبانها بکنم و کدامشان
بنده قبلا با vb برنامه نویسی میکنم.
آقا ببخشید اگه زیاد وقتتون میگیرم.
قبلا از همکاری و لطف شما کمال قدردانی را دارم.

----------


## مهدی ویژوال

> سلام
> قصد دارم تو چند روز آینده تمام مراجع آموزشی اوراکل رو که دارم براتون بفرستم (البته اونهایی که حجمشون کمه و البته کامل بشه فرستاد)، شاید برای بسیاری از دوستان مفید و مناسب باشه، نا گفته نماند که من از روی این مراجع برای دوره OCP تدریس می کردم، بسیار روان و ساده و کامل مطالب بیان شده و تمامی نیازهای شما رو مرتفع میکنه.
> این مراجع همه برای Oracle University هستن و برای 10g یا 9i (فعلا 10g رو میفرستم)
> البته اگه دوستان بخوان کتابهای دیگه رو هم بگن، اگه داشته باشم می فرستم.
> فقط اگه بدردتون خود به بقیه دوستانتون هم بدید (مثل من چند سال نگهشون ندارید).


آقا میبخشید راستی من هر کار ی میکنم نتونستنم قسمت اول را دانلود کنم
Oracle Database 10g - Develop PL-SQL Program Units[1].part1
قسمت دوم و سوم دانلود شد ولی اولی نه اگه امکان داره یا برام mail کنید یا یک جایی بزارین تا بتونم بردارم . bampoori2002@yahoo.com

----------


## مهدی ویژوال

> سلام
> Oracle9i Performance Tuning
> (فیلم آموزشی Performance Tuning شرکت VTC هم هستش، البته روی DVD.)


دوست عزیر برای دریافت فیلم آموزشی باید چکار کنم.

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام دوست عزیز 
برای یادگیری اوراکل یا هر بانک اطلاعات دیگه ای بهتره اول مفاهیم رو خوب آشنا بشیم و بعد شروع به یادگیری اون بانک اطلاعاتی خاص کنیم.
1- اول از SQL شروع کنید، و بسیار هم کامل بخونیدش و شاید بهتره بگم که حفظش کنید یا حداقل تمام قابلیتهای مهمش رو بخاطر بسپرید.
2- PL/SQL رو بخونید چون برنامه نویسی هم می کنید، پس سریع بخونید ولی نکات ریز بسیاری داره که تو هیچ زبان برنامه نویسیه مشابهی وجود نداره.
بعد با توجه به اینکه می خواهید برنامه نویسی کنید یا مدیریت بانک اطلاعاتی رو انجام بدید، بهنره کتابهای JDeveloper رو برای برنامه نویسی مطالعه کنید و اصلا طرف Forms اوراکل نرید.
در صورتی هم که نخواستید کتابهای Administrator کتابهای بسیار خوبی هستن.
چون شما VB کار می کردید می تونید از ODP (Oracle .NET Provider) در محیط .NET استفاده کنید.

---
افرا

----------


## ar.shirazi

بنده کتابی دارم که از آن استفاده میکنم و بسیار مفید است به نام :
McGraw Hill - Oracle Database 10g OCP Certification All-in-One Exam Guide (2005)


خواندن این کتاب را به همه دوستان توصیه میکنم چرا که مطالب و مفاهیم را بسیار خوب توضیح داده است

کتاب را با یک جستجوی ساده  میتوانید پیدا کنید.

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
من تمام کتابهای Oracle 11g رو اینجا قرار داده بودم که انگار گفتن فعالیت Warez هسنش، و دوستان تمام پستهای اونرو پاک کردن.
هر کدوم از دوستان این کتابها رو میخواد برای من ای-میل بزنه.
majid_afra222@yahoo.com

----------


## masiharoy

خیلی ممنون بابت این کتاب های با ارزش

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
کتابهای Oracle University رو دوباره براتون ارسال می کنم.
امیدوارم این دفعه پاک نشه.
11g Sql Fundamentals I

----------


## majid_afra222

11g Sql Fundamentals II

----------


## majid_afra222

Oracle Database 11g PLSQL Fundamentals

----------


## majid_afra222

11g administration workshop I
8 تیکه شده تو 2 تا پست ارسال می کنم.
بخش اول

----------


## majid_afra222

11g administration workshop I
بخش دوم

----------


## majid_afra222

Oracle_Database_11g_Administration_Workshop_II

----------


## m-alizadeh

با تشکر از مجید آقا به خاطر مطالبی که برای دانلود گذاشتن 
خیلی لازم و مناسب بودن

----------


## سعید112

بعد با توجه به اینکه می خواهید برنامه نویسی کنید یا مدیریت بانک اطلاعاتی رو انجام بدید، بهنره کتابهای JDeveloper رو برای برنامه نویسی مطالعه کنید و اصلا طرف Forms اوراکل نرید.
در صورتی هم که نخواستید کتابهای Administrator کتابهای بسیار خوبی هستن.
چون شما VB کار می کردید می تونید از ODP (Oracle .NET Provider) در محیط .NET استفاده کنید.
افرا[/quote]
################
با سلام
اقا مجید ممکنه در مورد JDeveloper,J2EE توضیح بدین.
با form builder اشنام ولی ازش خیلی خوشم نیومده!

----------


## سعید112

سلام
کسی در مورد jdeveloper,j2ee  توضیح میده؟ :متفکر:

----------


## majid_afra222

> بعد با توجه به اینکه می خواهید برنامه نویسی کنید یا مدیریت بانک اطلاعاتی رو انجام بدید، بهنره کتابهای JDeveloper رو برای برنامه نویسی مطالعه کنید و اصلا طرف Forms اوراکل نرید.
> در صورتی هم که نخواستید کتابهای Administrator کتابهای بسیار خوبی هستن.
> چون شما VB کار می کردید می تونید از ODP (Oracle .NET Provider) در محیط .NET استفاده کنید.
> افرا
> 
> با سلام
> اقا مجید ممکنه در مورد JDeveloper,J2EE توضیح بدین.
> با form builder اشنام ولی ازش خیلی خوشم نیومده!


سلام دوست عزیز
در مورد Form Builder باید قبول کنید که این ابزار بیش از 10 سال از عمرش می گذره و قابلیت ابزارهای توسعه امروزی رو نداره، ولی در زمان خودش جزو بهترین ابزارهای تولید به حساب می اومده.
در مورد JDeveloper هم که ابزار توسعه جدید Oracle هستش که بسیار کارآمد و منعطف هستش و تقریبا تمامی تکنولوژیهای روز رو می تونید برای توسعه نرم افزار های مبتنی بر J2EE براحتی توش استفاده کنید.

----------


## vahid18u

دوست عزیز میخواستم بدونم که این کتابهایی رو که آپلود کردین همون مطالبیه که به عنوان white paper  توی خود سایت  oracle  هست ؟(با عنوان oracle database documentation library) 
یا مراجع آزمونهاشه که بصورت free موجود نیست ؟

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام دوست عزیز
اول بحث هم گفتم که مراجع آموزشی اوراکل هستش و هیچ کدوم مجانی نیست و صرفا برای اشاعه علم و دسترسی دوستان به مطالب آموزشی مناسب و مفید اینجا قرار داده شدن، تا دوستان در صورت نیاز منابع مناسب و به روز رو در اختیار داشته باشن.

----------


## vahid18u

> 11g administration workshop I
> 8 تیکه شده تو 2 تا پست ارسال می کنم.
> بخش اول


ببخشید اینها کتاب هستن یا اسلاید های power point ؟یعنی توی خود اوراکل این اسلاید ها توصیه شده برای امتحان ؟

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
اینها eBook هستن. تو تمام اینترنت اینها به عنوان مراجع آموزشی اوراکل مطرح هستن، مگه اینکه کسی از دوستان اونها رو نقض کنه.
در ضمن به نظر من که از سال 78 با اوراکل کار کردم و در سال 80 سر کلاس Developer بودم و بعد هم کلاس DBA رو یکی دو سال پیش گذروندم و اساتید من فقط به استناد دانسته ها و تجربیات خودشون و نه بصورت آکادمیک تدریس میکردن، این کتابها تمامی اطلاعات رو از پایه تا پیشرفته بصورت کاملا آکادمیک و ساختیافته (در حد موضوع درسی) در اختیار دانشجو قرار میدن. 
خود بنده از روی این کتابها چندین کلاس تدریس کردم، منابع آموزشی کاملی هستن.

----------


## vahid18u

> سلام
> اینها eBook هستن. تو تمام اینترنت اینها به عنوان مراجع آموزشی اوراکل مطرح هستن، مگه اینکه کسی از دوستان اونها رو نقض کنه.
> در ضمن به نظر من که از سال 78 با اوراکل کار کردم و در سال 80 سر کلاس Developer بودم و بعد هم کلاس DBA رو یکی دو سال پیش گذروندم و اساتید من فقط به استناد دانسته ها و تجربیات خودشون و نه بصورت آکادمیک تدریس میکردن، این کتابها تمامی اطلاعات رو از پایه تا پیشرفته بصورت کاملا آکادمیک و ساختیافته (در حد موضوع درسی) در اختیار دانشجو قرار میدن. 
> خود بنده از روی این کتابها چندین کلاس تدریس کردم، منابع آموزشی کاملی هستن.


با تشکر فراوان از شما دوست عزیز . 

من Oracle Database 10g: Administration Workshop رو دارم (pdf). صفحات این کتاب دو قسمته . قسمت بالاش اسلایده (یعنی مشایه اسلاید های شما) و قسمت پایینش توضحات داره . 
Administration Workshop I.part01.rar
Administration Workshop I.part02.rar
Administration Workshop I.part03.rar
Administration Workshop I.part04.rar
Administration Workshop I.part05.rar
part 6 رو هم توی پست بعد گذاشتم

----------


## vahid18u

Administration Workshop I.part06.rar


.............

----------


## majid_afra222

> با تشکر فراوان از شما دوست عزیز . 
> 
> من Oracle Database 10g: Administration Workshop رو دارم (pdf). صفحات این کتاب دو قسمته . قسمت بالاش اسلایده (یعنی مشایه اسلاید های شما) و قسمت پایینش توضحات داره . 
> ضمیمه 17855
> ضمیمه 17856
> ضمیمه 17857
> ضمیمه 17858
> ضمیمه 17859
> part 6 رو هم توی پست بعد گذاشتم


سلام
تو صفحه 1 پست 10 گذاشته بودم : 



> یه نکته یادم رفت، کتابهای قبلی ارسال شده به فرمت PPT بودن، کتابها دارای یک بخش Note هستن که توضیحات کامل هر اسلاید توی اون نوشته شده، فقط کافیه دوستان بخش Note Page رو از طریق منوی View فعال کنن تا توضیحات رو ببینن (امیدورام دوستان به مشکل بر نخورن).

----------


## narges.ghaedi

آیا شما تو لیست کتابهاتون این کتاب را دارین؟؟؟؟
*Oracle 9i Unix Administration Handbook* 
اگر دارین ممنون میشم واسم بفرستین.

----------


## mohammad_alikhani

با سلام خدمت دوستان خوبم.
در مورد Oracle9i Database Performance Tuning می تونید یک کتاب خوب به اینجانب معرفی نمایید؟  :لبخند:

----------


## mmb462

با سلام به دوست گرامي majid_afra222
از اينكه با مراجع آموزشي oracle  را در اختيار دوست قرار داديد بسيار متشكرم

موفق و پيروز باشيد.

----------


## Papa Roach

> سلام
> ممنون GeniusNapster عزیز و بقیه دوستان
> کمترین کاری که میشد رو انجام دادم، بازم میگم دوستان میتونن یکی، دوتا DVD بیارن و همه اطلاعات رو یکجا و کامل تر تحویل بگیرن.


برای داشتن dvd هایی که فرمودین چه کار باید بکنیم؟

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
یه پیام خصوصی برام بفرستید، شماره تماستون رو بدید.


---
افرا

----------


## Papa Roach

امکان ارسال پیغام خصوصی برای من فعال نیست!!!
shamkhani@gmail.com

----------


## goodarziasl

vaghean mamnonam az ein skhavateton omid ke movafagh basheid

----------


## goodarziasl

امکان ارسال پیغام خصوصی برای من فعال نیست!!!
iammorteza2020@gmail.com

----------


## goodarziasl

montazer massegeton hastam mamnon

----------


## RoostaYeBekr

با سلام و تشکر  :تشویق: 
راستش من زمانی که فایل های شما را دانلود می کنم و بعد می زنم ، Extract Here ، کامپیوترم یک پیغام می دهد که منظورش را درست متوجه نمی شوم . می شه راهنمایی کنید . پیغام را برایتان فرستادم.

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام دوست عزیز
باید تمام فایلها رو بصورت کامل دانلود کنید بعد اونها رو extract کنید، این error یعنی اینکه شما فایل سوم رو دانلود نکردید.

----------


## ASKaffash

باسلام
جناب majid_afar222 از زحمات شما قدردانی میشود قبلا به صراحت اعلام کردید که باید قید Form Builder را زد چون قدیمی است و قابلیت برابری نسبت با ابزارهای جدید را ندارد لطفا اگر زحمتی نیست نظر خود را درخصوص Report Builder درون اراکل نیز اعلام نمائید

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام دوست عزیز 
درباره Report Builder، اوراکل انرو ابزار بسیار کاملی برای ایجاد همه نوع گزارشی توی تمام محیطها و مخصوصا اینترنت تبدیل کرده، قابلیت انعطاف پذیری اون در محیط خود اوراکل، امکان استفاده از کدهای جاوا اسکریپت و XML و ارسال پارامتر در اون، خروجیهای کامل برای ابزارهای مختلف و ...باعث میشه که تقریبا هر کاری رو با اون انجام بدید.
ولی با اینحال پیچیدگیهای ذاتی بسیاری داره و تو بعضی جاهای مهم دست آدم رو میبنده و به سختی میشه باهاش کنار اومد.
در کل برای کار با ابزارهای اوراکل بسیار خوبه.
تا نظر بقیه دوستان چی باشه.

----------


## amir_ite

:قلب: salam man amir hastam khastam aval azatun tashakor konam babate file ha 
zemnan man tehran hastam dastrasi be shoma chejuri hast chetori baratun DVD biyaram
mamanun misham
amirmhz@gmail.com

----------


## mahdi_sattari

باتشكر از مجيد آقا
درصورتي كه درزمينه اوراكل نياز آموزشي داشتيد آمادگي ارائه آموزش مي باشم

mahdi_s_v@yahoo.com
http://ioug.blogfa.com

----------


## mahdi_shiva

جناب مجید اقا از کتابهائی که در سایت قرار دادین نهایت تشکر را دارم

----------


## mmb462

با سلام
ازحسن نيت و مطالب مفيدي كه باعث اسفاده همگان شد ممنون

----------


## szabeh

حيف که ادامه نداره!
 :ناراحت:

----------


## parvaneh_dng

با سلام و تشکر از آقای مهندس افرا
از مطالب ارزشمندی که در اختیار قرار دادید تشکر میکنم

----------


## abdalzad.jafar

جناب آقای majid_afra222 با تشکر و سپاس

----------


## milfkisser

جناب آقای majid_afra222 با تشکر و سپاس فراوان
من دانشجوی ارشد دانشگاه umمالزی هستم و دارم برای درس دیتابیس روی یک پروژه در مورد کنترل همروندی و متدهای قفل گذاری کار می کنم و در آخر باید همه موارد تئوری رو با oraccle 10 g پیاده سازی کنم . خوشحال می شم اگه با هم بیشتر در تماس باشیم . ایمیل من milfkisser@gmail.com هستش .

----------


## nasirkhani

> سلام
> یکی از دوستان نوشته بود که به اندازه ادیسون از کشف برق خوشحال شده. من هم همینطور اما اگه شما کتاب زیر رو هم تو آرشیوتون داشته باشید و برامون بذارید، بینهایت از شما ممنون میشم.
> بازهم از لطف جنابعالی ممنونم.
> Oracle form developer
> از انتشارات : Oracle Press


salam
shoma mitonid toye gigapedia ozv beshid va har ketabi ke mikhahid download konid
www.gigapedia.com

----------


## nasirkhani

az site oracle mitonid kolle documente oracle ya software haye in sherkat ro download konid

----------


## babila

مدارک اوراکل آیا پیش نیاز هم هستند؟
یعنی برای گرفتن OCP باید اول OCA رو بگیریم و بعد از گذشت زمان خاصی اقدام به امتحان OCP  یا OCM بکنیم؟

----------


## shocraneh

> سلام
> قصد دارم تو چند روز آینده تمام مراجع آموزشی اوراکل رو که دارم براتون بفرستم (البته اونهایی که حجمشون کمه و البته کامل بشه فرستاد)، شاید برای بسیاری از دوستان مفید و مناسب باشه، نا گفته نماند که من از روی این مراجع برای دوره OCP تدریس می کردم، بسیار روان و ساده و کامل مطالب بیان شده و تمامی نیازهای شما رو مرتفع میکنه.
> این مراجع همه برای Oracle University هستن و برای 10g یا 9i (فعلا 10g رو میفرستم)
> البته اگه دوستان بخوان کتابهای دیگه رو هم بگن، اگه داشته باشم می فرستم.
> فقط اگه بدردتون خود به بقیه دوستانتون هم بدید (مثل من چند سال نگهشون ندارید).


 با تشکر از همت و تلاشتان 
یه مشکل : من دانلود کردم اما برای باز کردن zip  برای هر مجموعه اولیش مشکلی نداره اما 
بقیه رو error  می ده و من جای دیگه هم که unzip  می کنم دقیقا همون فایل های اول رو می یاره

----------


## shocraneh

من یه برنامه نویس نیمه حرفه ای هستم و با vb.net2008 وsql2005 کار می کنم
می خام اوراکل رو شروع کنم و در حد برنامه نویسی developer و قسمت های مدیر بانک رو نمی خام در ضمن application کار می کنم لطفا بگین کدوم مطالب برام لازمه و ترتیب مطالب رو مشخص کنید


در ضمن بهم بگین کدوم نرم افزار رو نصب و دانلود کنم http://www.oracle.com/technology/software/index.html

----------


## miladman88

سلام 
مجید جان امکان ارسال پیغام خصوصی برای من فعال نیست
miladman88@yahoo.com 
لطفا ایمیلتان را ارسال کنید

----------


## miladman88

ظاهرا در این پست کسی جواب نمیده
این برادرمون مجید هم ظاهرا دیگه به این تایپیک پاسخ هم نمیده

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام دوست عزیز
آدرس ای-میل من همون ID اینجا هستش. یاهو.
majid_afra222@yahoo.com

----------


## ssaeeds

> مدارک اوراکل آیا پیش نیاز هم هستند؟
> یعنی برای گرفتن OCP باید اول OCA رو بگیریم و بعد از گذشت زمان خاصی اقدام به امتحان OCP یا OCM بکنیم؟


بله . نیاز هست . 



http://education.oracle.com/pls/web_..._org_id=&lang=

من با دو نمایندگی personvue در دبی و آنکارا مکاتبه کردم ، متاسفانه از ایرانی ها امتحان گرفته نمیشود ( موسسه PERSONVUE http://www.pearsonvue.com/oracle به تازگی برگزار کننده آزمونهای اراکل شده است ) .اگر از دوستان ، کسی اطلاعات دیگری دارد بگوید .

----------


## aidin300

> من با دو نمایندگی personvue در دبی و آنکارا مکاتبه کردم ، متاسفانه از ایرانی ها امتحان گرفته نمیشود ( موسسه PERSONVUE http://www.pearsonvue.com/oracle به تازگی برگزار کننده آزمونهای اراکل شده است ) .اگر از دوستان ، کسی اطلاعات دیگری دارد بگوید .


با چه تست سنتر هایی مکاتبه کردید؟ یادمه یک ایرانی بود در دبی که با گرفتن مبلغ بیشتری حاضر بود امتحان بگیره. البته اگه بتونید یک ID غیر ایرانی پیدا کنید (حتی افغانی و یا عراقی)  و یا مدرک استخدام در یک شرکت توی دبی دیگه مشکلی ندارید و هر تست سنتری ازتون امتحان می گیره.

توصیه من اینه که امتحان 1Z0-051 (Oracle Database 11g: SQL Fundamentals I)  رو که برای شروع لازمه از همین جا بدید بعد برای امتحان های OCA و OCP برید دبی. البته مدرک OCP به کلاس هم نیاز داره که این هم بهتره زمانی باشه که اوضاع سیاسی آروم باشه تا خدای نکرده به جرم ایرانی بودن از سره کلاس بلندتون نکنند.

----------


## ssaeeds

> توصیه من اینه که امتحان 1Z0-051 (Oracle Database 11g: SQL Fundamentals I) رو که برای شروع لازمه از همین جا بدید


منظورتون چیه از اینجا ؟ یعنی از ایران هم میشه ؟ لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید .  




> بعد برای امتحان های OCA و OCP برید دبی. البته مدرک OCP به کلاس هم نیاز داره که این هم بهتره زمانی باشه که اوضاع سیاسی آروم باشه تا خدای نکرده به جرم ایرانی بودن از سره کلاس بلندتون نکنند.


به نظرم این کلاس رو آنلاین هم شرکت کرد . 

اون ایرانیه هنوزم هست؟شماره ای یا آدرسی اگر داره بفرمایید . من که خیلی دنبال راهیم برای امتحاناش و مدارک اراکل

----------


## mori_1367

لطفا مرجع اوراکل11g  که به فارسی باشد اگر در اختیار دارید برای ما بگذارید.
 
با تشکر

----------


## saeid222

[/quote]
توصیه من اینه که امتحان 1Z0-051 (Oracle Database 11g: SQL Fundamentals I)  رو که برای شروع لازمه از همین جا بدید بعد برای امتحان های OCA و OCP برید دبی. [/quote]

ممنون ميشم در مورد امتحان آنلاين 1z0-051   راهنمايي کنيد.

----------


## breakneckj

با سلام و تشکر بابت مطالبی که در اختیار دوستان گذاشتید. منم امکان پیغام خصوصی ندارم . تازه با این سایت آشنا شدم. ایمیل من sadeghi.reza@gmail.com  ممنون میشم اگه باهام تماس بگیرید. با تشکر

----------


## ghasedak2002

سلام ممنون میشم اگه مطلب یا کتابی در زمینه replication در اراکل دارید بذارید. شدیدا نیاز دارم و هر چی می گردم چیزی پیدا نمیکنم

----------


## alireza586

سلام
در زمان باز کردن فایل های فشرده پیغام میده و فایل ها باز نمی شوند
لطفا راهنمائی کنیید باتشکر

----------


## *shidrokh*

سلام من منبع فارسی pl/sql  رو میخوام
که از ابتدا همه چیزو گفته باشه.لطفا اگه کسی میتونه کمکم کنه.
مرسی

----------


## mta.sce

سلام
دوستان کسی جواب سوالهای آخر فصل قسمت PlSql  این آموزشها رو داره ؟
من تو اینترنت گشتم اما پیدا نشد.
مرسی

----------


## mta.sce

> سلام من منبع فارسی pl/sql  رو میخوام
> که از ابتدا همه چیزو گفته باشه.لطفا اگه کسی میتونه کمکم کنه.
> مرسی


اینم یه تعداد فایل که آموزش فارسی PL/SQL رو توش داره
البته این فایل برای دوست عزیزمون علیرضا سبزه چیان هست که زحمت آپلود رو کشیدن
http://www.4shared.com/file/k6h7N2tK/plsql-farsi.html

----------


## alireza586

سلام 
من در زمان باز کردن فایل ها از حالت فشرده پیغام Volume در یافت می کنم
باید چه کاری انجام بدم  تشکر

----------


## maryamwhite

سلام ممنون از کتاب هایی که گزاشتید
بخش  زیر زمان Extract  خطا می دهد که نیست   NetG-Oracle 9i Fundamental II.part36.rar

----------


## maryamwhite

لطفا کتاب های Oracle Bi را هم بگذارید و در مورد نرم افزار مرتبط و نحوه نصب آن توضیح دهید.

----------

